# Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?



## Karpfenhunter (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo ,ich fahre ende August nach Nord-Holland ,genauer gesagt nach Wervershoof am See ,ich habe uns einen bungalow mit Boot gemietet und nun würde ich gerne von euch wissen , wie und wo ich dort erfolgreich Angeln kann ? 

Der See scheint ja sehr gross zu sein ? Habe auch meine bungalow terasse direkt im See ,lohnt da ein versuch ? 

Möchte eigentlich auf alles Angeln ,natürlich nen Meter Hecht würde ich gerne mal landen ,bei mir gilt catch and relase !

mfg sasha


----------



## carpe de imi (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

was bezahlst du denn dafür?hast du mal paar pics von da?


----------



## Karpfenhunter (2. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo ,

 der bungalow kostet 356 euro die wochefür 4 personen , + 80  euro für das Boot .

War denn noch keiner da ? 


MFG


----------



## Karpfenhunter (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Sagt mal war noch keiner da #d, ich bitte euch; meldet euch doch mal !|supergri

das Eiselmeer ist dort ! na!


----------



## Ulli3D (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Ich fahre immer in die Nähe, nach Vlietlanden. Wenn Du auf Hecht gehen willst, dann unbedingt die Polder abfahren und speziell die kleinen. Manchmal sind die Brücken so niedrig, dass Du fast auf dem Bauch liegen musst, um drunter her zu fahren. Da bist Du dann richtig. 

Tieflaufende Wobbler, z. B. Rapala Super Shad Rap oder Sliver an 2 -3 m Schnur im Schraubenwasser bringt Dir den Fisch. Und natürlich Strecke machen. 

Die Polder sind in der Regel zwischen 80 cm und 1,50 m tief, also nicht zu viel Schnur geben. In breiteren Poldern findet man auch schon mal Teichrosenfelder. Hier sind Oberflächenköder angesagt. Entweder Jerken oder Gummifrösche. Doppelspinner sind auch immer fängig. Ansonsten, schauen welche Farbe gerade läuft, RedHead lief bei mir bisher immer.

Aber auch in den Poldern innerhalb der Orte sind die Hechte zu finden. Brassen in Klodeckelgröße und Karpfen sind fast überall zu finden. 

Ganz entspannt ist es abends mit der Stippe für 5 € direkt vorm Haus auf Rotaugen und -federn zu stippen, Flasche Bier dabei und den Abend genießen#6.


----------



## Karpfenhunter (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Danke Ulli , ich hab meinen Bungalow am Binnensee Groote Vliet , Ich kann von der terasse direckt da Angeln !


MFG


----------



## Ulli3D (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Kleine Zusatzinfo, das Groote Vliet ist auch nur zwischen 1,50 und 1,80 m tief. 

Willst Du mehr auf Karpfen/ Brassen oder Hecht/ Zander gehen?


----------



## Karpfenhunter (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Ich würde gerne auf Hecht ,zander ,und Karpfen gehn ,habe ja genug zeit , und ein Boot ! 

Wie sieht es da mit Hecht aus ? Meine jetzt Groote Vliet 

Kann ich auch abends von meiner terasse oder meinen Steg auf Hecht oder Zander Angeln ?

Kennst du dich dort aus ?


mfg SASHA


----------



## Ulli3D (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Auf Hecht am Groote Vliet hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben. Es ist im Prinzip eine große flache Badewanne. Wenn Du Dir das mal auf Gogle Earth anschaust, dann siehst Du, dass man das Vliet in südlicher Richtung verlassen kann. Am Ende dieses Polders geht es dann nach rechts. Nach ca. 2 km kommst Du an eine Stelle, die sich auch zum Picknicken eignet. Hier geht es entweder rechts ab oder gerade aus. Egal, welchen Abzweig Du nimmst, es kommen nach 100 m einige Stellen, die man mit dem Doppelspinner oder flachlaufenden Ködern absuchen sollte. 

Ach ja, und wenn das Boot in Bewegung ist, immer eine Rute im Schraubenwasser haben. Anders als beim Schleppen, wie man es bei uns kennt, ist Tempo angesagt. 4 - 6 km/h  bringen den Fisch. Gerade jetzt muss man sich etwas anstrengen, d. h. Strecke machen, denn noch sind Futterfische in jeder Menge im Wasser. 

Trau Dich auch in die kleineren Polder, da fahren nicht so viele hin, z. T. kommen da größere Boote auch nicht rein, weil die Polder stellenweise nur 50 - 80 cm tief sind und die "Brücken" wirklich niedrig sind, sich aber nach ein paar Hunder Metern auf einmal wieder verbreitern und tiefer werden. Gerade in den flachen Poldern haben wir die besten Hechte fangen können.

Ebenso lohnt sich auch eine Fahrt um und durch Medemblick. Das hat uns jedesmal mindestens 1 Hecht gebracht, allerdings hatten wir im letzten Jahr denkbar schlechtes Hechtwetter, Wassertemperatur von 26°, kein Wind und Sonnenschein.

Ein kleiner Tipp, besuch auch mal den Hengelshop von Maart van der Vliet im Park de Vlietlanden  http://www.hechtangeln.nl .Da bekommst Du auch Tipps und erforderlichenfalls auch noch den einen oder anderen Köder oder auch hochwertiges Angelgerät, falls Du was vergessen haben solltest.


----------



## Karpfenhunter (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Danke erstmal Ulli ,

wie es ist gibt keine Hechte dort ? 

Und ich dachte ich könnte auch mal abends von meiner terasse schön bequem auf raubfisch gehn , faules ansitzangeln #t 

Ich werde auf jeden fall mal in die Polder fahren ,das Boot habe ich mir dort geliehen und wartet schon bei meiner Ankunft auf mich am Haus eigenem Steg |supergri

Zander müsste doch auch gehn , und wo werden die Karpfen gefangen ! 

Kann ich nur weißfisch von meiner terasse und vom Steg fangen .?

Danke Ulli das sind ja schon wertvolle tips ! 

Ich habe auf der Internet Adresse von dir gelesen das dort auch Führer mitgehn ,weist du was das so einen tag kostet ?



mfg sasha


----------



## Ulli3D (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo Sasha,

es gibt garantiert Hechte im Grooten Vliet, nur, wir haben die Kanten abgeschleppt, auch mitten über das Vliet, mit totem Köfi und Fischfetzen geangelt, ohne Erfolg. Für uns heißt das Groote Vliet immer nur, die Ruten zwar im Wasser aber möglichst schnell drüber in die Polder. 

Aber hier, wie eigentlich überall, auch in den Poldern und bestimmt auch an Deinem Haus, kann man Karpfen und Brassen fangen. Da würde ich mich dann aber, ich gehe davon aus, dass das Haus zu einer Anlage gehört, bei der Rezeption erkundigen. Da bekommst Du u. U. auch den Fispass. Wenn nicht, entweder an der Rezeption in De Vlietlanden oder in Medemblick im Angel-/ Zooladen (ziemlich am Ende der Hauptstraße). In Wervershoof, Zijdwerk 5 - 7 soll auch noch ein Angelshop sein, die können Dir bestimmt auch noch ein paar Tipps geben. 

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass Jan Eggers so bei 75 € bei einer Person liege, Preis ohne Gewähr, aber da würde ich mich auch an Maart van der Vliet wenden, da der mit Jan Eggers und Leo Elsing zusammen arbeitet. Ich weiß, dass er auch Guidings macht.


----------



## Karpfenhunter (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Vielen Dank !!!!|wavey:

Ich werde dir den ersten Grooten Vliet Hecht als Dankeschön Foto präsentieren :q

Ich werde mein bestes probieren ,natürlich zählt für mich catch and relase .

Sankt Augustin ist ja bei Bonn ,wenn du mal zeit Hast und lust aufs Angeln lade ich dich gerne mal zu mir an meine 2 Seen ein 2,ha und 1,4 ha da schwimmt aber im moment alles außer Hecht rum , der wird aber noch in einem See eingesetzt . Besatz ist im moment ; Zander ,Aal ,Wels ,Karpfen bis 44 pfund ),Schleien ,alle weisfisch Arten , sogar Rapfen und Karauschen bis 2-3 kilo achso und Barsche aber grosse bis 60 cm , Stör , Forellen bis 5 kilo .

Wie gesagt wenn du mal lust und du zeit hast melde dich !:m

Deine Nummer kannst du mir ja per pn senden !

MFG SASHA


----------



## Ulli3D (12. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Über ein Bild des Groote Vliet Hechtes würde ich mich sehr freuen, trotz unser Misserfolge der letzten Jahre:c

Catch und Release ist da übrigens für Hechte vorgeschrieben, darum gibt es da auch einen so guten Hechtbestand.

PN folgt!


----------



## Karpfenhunter (12. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Ich werde alles versuchen dir einen zu zeigen , werde mir einen tag mal nen guide nehmen , da sollte es doch mit dem Groote Vliet Hecht klappen ! |kopfkrat


Hab noch keine pn erhalten !


SASHA


----------



## Ulli3D (12. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

PN ist unterwegs |wavey:


----------



## Karpfenhunter (1. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo , bin wieder zurück aus Holland :q

War recht erfolgreich auf Hecht ,obwohl im moment nicht gerade gute bedinungen für Hecht waren ,nach 2 Erfolglosen tagen schleppen vom Boot aus rief ich Jan Eggers an mit dem ich dann einen tag darauf Angeln ging ,er sagte mir das es im moment sehr schlecht mit schleppen vom Boot auf Hecht wäre ,da zuviele grünalgen das wasser trüben .
Also fuhren wir mit dem Auto zu den Poldern ,und gingen die zu Fuß ab , Jan fing den ersten Hecht , mit 67cm nicht grad gross aber doch schwergewichtig ,den 2 Hecht fing ich, mit 75cm schon ganz ordentlich , insgesamt fingen wir 5 Hechte an diesem tag von 67 - 81 cm ,wir wechselten uns ab  .

Von Jan erfuhr ich wie und wo die Hechte beisen ,konnte auch seine Jerk Bait technik gut lernen , ich lernte auch wie ich einem Hecht ins Maul (hinter) die Kiemen greifen kann ohne das meine Hand was passiert, allem in allem ein schöner (Angel)-Urlaub :r meine Frau méinte mal, ich wäre ja nur Angeln ,naja hatte vielleicht ein bisserl Recht ,aber wenn man schon da ist muss man es auch nutzen , achso mein grösster war 89 cm 


mfg Sasha


----------



## Ulli3D (2. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo Sasha,

prima, dass es mit den Hechten geklappt hat#6. 

Wie war es mit Jan Eggers und, stimmt der von mir genannte Preis ungefähr? 

Wo ist das Foto vom Vliet Hecht? :q

Was hast Du sonst noch, außer Hechten gefangen? 

Wie war der Urlaub sonst?

Eine Menge Fragen, ich weiß.

Ulli


----------



## Karpfenhunter (2. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo Ulli

Zum Groote vliet Hecht hat es nicht geklappt :c, weil das wasser viel zu trüb war .

Der preis ist 75 euro ,die jeder Angler eigentlich übrig haben sollte ,wenn man direkt zu den Hechten will ,mit jan spart man viel wertvolle zeit .

Wenn ihr jan  Eggers buchen wollt , geht einfach zur Rezeption Vlietlanden und fragt nach ihm  ,jan spricht auch einige sprachen . 

Fotos meiner Hechte kommen noch !:q:vik::


Achja , für stip Angler ein paradies ,jeder menge weißfisch ,meine grössten Brassen waren 68 cm und 3-4 kilo ,richtig fette fische , die ich nach einer weile nicht mehr sehn konnte .weil sie so in massen bissen.

Auf jeden fall weis ich für den nächsten Ulaub dort hin, mit oder ohne frau ich komme wieder ,vielleicht schon im winter 

Nochmals danke Ulli 


mfg sasha


----------



## Peki (4. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo Sasha
Die Welt ist klein,habe deine Hecht-fotos in W. bei der Mühle gesehen.Mit Jan, kann man nur dienstags ,fischen gehen.Mit Jerk Bait -kein erfolg.Am Sonntag ,haben wir ein schönes Boot im G. V.beim café gemietet,und zwei Hechte ,im bungalowpark Vlietlanden,beim schleppen mit Red Head shad gefangen.Andere Wobbler-Erfolglos.
Grüsse aus Luxemburg


----------



## ElfeIris (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo Sascha!
Warst Du zufällig im Ferienhaus "Bei Karl"???
TL
Iris


----------



## Ulli3D (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

@Peki

Das hab ich auch immer wieder festgestellt, RedHead fängt in den Poldern besser als jede andere Farbe. Neben dem Super Shad Rap läuft auch der Sliver sehr gut, m. E. sogar noch besser als der Super Shad Rap. 

Den gibt es übrigens sehr günstig in Vlietlanden mit Reklameaufdruck für 11 €.


----------



## Karpfenhunter (8. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo Iris wir waren im ferienhaus ulli ,das gehört aber dem selben besitzer.



Peki , schön das es noch geklappt hat ,alle Hechte die ich mit Jan und alleine gefangen habe wurden mit jerk bait gefangen , auf alle anderen Wobbler ging nix auch nicht mit den Spinnern , aber wie gesagt ich habe nicht geschleppt, sondern bin mit dem Auto an die polder gefahren ,dann zu fuß die polder entlang .

An dem tag wo wir uns an der Mühle getroffen haben ,habe ich noch 3 Hechte gefangen. Mein Köder war ein jerk bait in barsch optik .

mfg sasha


----------



## Snook (12. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Bin ab dem 29.9. wieder für eine Woche da und freue mich jetzt schon wie ein Schneekönig...:q

Auf dem Grooten Vliet haben wir erst 1x einen anständigen Snoek haken können; das war im übrigen am Schilfgürtel (Naturschutzgebiet) und ist mindestens 5 Jahre her. Meine Empfehlung für den Großen Vliet: Ruten rein und Gas geben...dahinter wirds nämlich interessant...#a


----------



## Ulli3D (12. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Bei meiner Frau und mir dauert es noch 5 Wochen und dann gehts wieder los. Diesmal dann mit eigenem Boot.

Zum Groten und auch zum Kleinen Vliet muss ich Dir beipflichten. Brassen ja aber Hecht, es gibt sie bestimmt aber bisher hat sich dort noch keiner überreden lassen.


----------



## eddyguru (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hi Leute,

für mich und meine Freundin gehts auch in 5 Wochen los,de Groote vliet.Freienhaus direkt am Wasser.www.ferienwohnungen.de/ferienhaus/8102
Hoffentlich können wir von dort ein paar Holländische Karpfen überreden.Boot würd natürlich auch gemietet,um die Polder abzuklappern.

Wünsche allen gute Fänge und nen schönen erholsamen Urlaub!:vik:

Natürlich auch DICKE Fische#6

gruß eddy


----------



## ElfeIris (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo Eddy!
In diesem Ferienhaus waren wir letztes Jahr und hatten eine wundervolle Woche! Du kannst von der Terrasse aus gut auf Karpfen fischen, allerdings kämpfst Du die meiste Zeit mit "Klodeckeln" die hier wirklich weit über 60 cm lang werden. Ich habe dort ganz erfolgreich mit Frolic gefischt, obwohl sie den Köder dort nicht kannten.
Die Vermieter sind übrigens total nett und wir hoffen, das wir nächstes Jahr wieder hinkönnen!!
Anbei mal ein Bild von einem der beiden Karpfen.
Falls Du noch ein paar Bilder von dort willst, melde Dich, ich schicke sie dir dann per e-mail zu!
Grüße Familie Barth dann recht herzlich von Familie Weißer aus Ammerbuch!
Iris


----------



## Ulli3D (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Bei meiner Frau und mir dauert es noch rund 6 Wochen, dann heißt es 2 Wochen auf Snoek direkt in der Nähe, wie immer in Vlietlanden. Diesmal mit eigenem Boot! 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob wir das gesetzte Ziel von 100 Hechten in 14 Tagen erreichen. Theoretisch müsste es zu schaffen sein, letztes Jahr hatten wir im September mit 4 Bootstagen 33 Hechte. :vik:


----------



## majjo 666 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

hallo Ulli
fahre mit 3 freunden im OKT.zum Wohnpark Zuiderzee
und wollen auch auf Hecht.Jetzt hab ich aber mal ne Frage !
Ich und nen Freund von mir haben den großen Vispass die anderen zwei haben nix.
Was brauchen wir alles um dort angeln zu dürfen ?
Hoffe du oder nen anderer kann mir weiterhelfen !!! DANKE !!!!


----------



## krauthi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

egal  ob Vispass  oder nicht   ihr werdet dort oben alle  andere papiere brauchen 
der  vispass  ist nur regional  gültig  und  gillt  dort oben nicht   wenn man  den vispass   von limburg hat 
also  ab zur rezeption  und den vispass  von nord holland   kaufen  und dan dürft ihr   dort oben angeln   und immer dran denken   dort oben  gillt  C&R

gruß Krauthi


----------



## majjo 666 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo Krauthi

Kannst du mir auch sagen was das kostet für eine woche Pro Person !??
Oder weiß es jemand anders ???


----------



## krauthi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

kommt drauf an 
wenn du den vispass limburg schon hast   dan kostet  der schein 27 €  und du bekommst  angeblich    11 € wieder zurück  wenn du dei federation  holland anschreibst und die sehen das du schon einen vispass hast 
 ansonsten   wie gesagt  27 €    gilt  dan aber auch bis jahresende   für eine woche gibts keine scheine 
wir warten noch  immer auf die  besagten 11 € (lach)
aber wa solls      es lohnt sich aufjedenfall  dort  oben   zu angeln 

gruß Pikepoint Krauthi


----------



## majjo 666 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

danke!!!
 aber was ist denn nun mit den anderen zwei die garnix haben was für scheine brauchen die ???? Und was kostet das für die ??


----------



## krauthi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

27 €     wenns dabei geblieben ist  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenhunter (15. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hallo , ich habe 29 euro bezahlt , für den grossen fishpass ,einfach an der rezeption oder an jeder postelle holen.


Es wäre schön wenn es in deutschland auch so gehandhabt wird ,aber da kann man lange warten , ein bekannter war an der Lahn angel ,hat 3 Hechte gefangen, alle 3 wurden ,wie soll es anders sein , mitgenommen .

Ich bin catch and reales Angler ,bei allen Fischen !

mfg sasha


----------



## majjo 666 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Danke für die Antworten !!!
Bin mal gespannt was da so geht hoffe doch mal das ich dort meine persönliche Bestmarke von 85 cm toppen kann.
Verrät mir eventuell einer gute Stellen in der Umgebung von Medemblik !!????
DANKE schonmal


----------



## Snook (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

HotSpots da oben sind grundsätzlich alle Stellen, wo die Gewässerstruktur von der üblichen abweicht: Unterspülte Uferkanten, an und unter Brücken, Polderkreuzungen, extrem überwachsener Uferbereich: aber eigentlich kanns da überall knallen!!! (Ausnahme wie bereits gesagt großer Vliet).


----------



## Snook (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hab auch mal ne Frage: Weiß einer hier im Board wann genau die da oben das Schilf mähen? Bin mir nich mehr sicher, ob das Ende September/Anfang Oktober oder einen Monat später war?????|kopfkrat


----------



## majjo 666 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

danke Snook
hört sich ja so an als wenn du öfter da wärst !?


----------



## majjo 666 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

wie sieht es dort mit Barsch aus ?


----------



## Karpfenhunter (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Mir sagte Jan , das es ende september /Oktober gemäht wird .


Und grosse Hechte kannst du überall dort fangen , wir haben 3 Meter Hechte neben einander stehn sehn , in einem polder von gerade mal 50 cm tiefe und 2 ,50 breit .


mfg sasha


----------



## majjo 666 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

oh wenn ende Sep./Okt. gemäht wird das wär ja super bin vom 26-29.Okt. da


----------



## seeyou (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

@krauthi: Ich wollte die Tage zu den Poldrn um Medemblik. Du schreibst, dass noch ein Vispass von Nord-Holland nötig ist. Die Polder stehen doch in der Lijst van de Viswateren. Ich dachte die kann man alle nu mit dem Vispass beangeln. Meld Dich doch mal kurz (oder auch jedetr andere), Gruß, seeyou#h


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*



majjo 666 schrieb:


> oh wenn ende Sep./Okt. gemäht wird das wär ja super bin vom 26-29.Okt. da



Na zumindest letztes Jahr ist später gemäht worden. Wir waren Oktober/ November da und das Wasser voller Schilfreste.#q


----------



## seeyou (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

@Ulli3D: Du warst doch auch schon öfter da, wie sieht es denn mit Angelpapieren aus? Ich hab den Vispass 2008. Reicht der für die Polder bei Medemblik? Gruß, seeyou


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Vispas von welcher Vereinigung? POS? Wenn nicht, im Bungalowpark Vlietlanden bekommst Du den Vispas für Noordholland, und 2 weitere Federaties. Kostet 25 € für's Jahr. 

Der Vispas setzt sich zusammen aus dem Vispas für die Gewässer, die der Berufsschifffahrt gewidmet sind und dem Teil der durch die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein, der der entsprechenden Federatie angeschlossen ist, befischt werden darf. Im Extremfall braucht man für die Niederlande 9 Vispassen (hoffe der Plural stimmt).


----------



## seeyou (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Mein Vispas ist aus einer Region in Südholland. Ich war der Meinung, dass man mit dem Vispas alle Gewässer der Lijst van de Viswateren befischen darf ohne zusäztlichen Schein. Aber da scheine ich ja falsch zu liegen - komisch eigentlich, dass in der Lijst nix von zusätzlichen Papieren steht. Also 25€ für den Schein POS kaufen und dann loslegen, oder? 
Sollte ich mein Boot mitnehmen oder reicht es die Polder zu Fuß zu beangeln? Gruß, Jens.


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Kaufen, ausfüllen und loslegen. Anschließend den 2. Teil abschicken, damit die endgültige Erlaubnis zugeschickt werden kann.

Wenn Du ein Boot hast, ich würde es auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Ist natürlich "popokalt" jetzt auf dem Wasser aber man kommt besser an die Stellen, die sich die Uferangler hart erlaufen müssen.


----------



## carphunter85 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Dafür komme ich als Uferangler auch recht schnell mit dem Auto an kleine Polder, wo du mit dem Boot lange unterwegs bist, oder aufgrund geringer Größe gar nicht rein kommst...

Hat alles Vor und Nachteile...


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Stimmt, aber während Du im Auto rumfährst sind die Leinen der Bootsangler nass


----------



## seeyou (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Hi, ich kann mich irgendwie nicht damit abfinden, dass ich für die Polder um Medemblik noch eine zusätzliche Jahreskarte kaufen muss, wenn ich schon einen Vispas 2008 besitze. Ich will aber nicht eure Aussagen bezweifeln-ich möchte nur Klarheit. Ich habe Folgendes auf angeln-in-de-niederlanden gefunden:

Alle offenen Gewässer, die in der der Lijst van Viswateren aufgeführt sind (weiße Seiten), dürfen in den Niederlanden beangelt werden. 
Die Verbandsgewässer sind auf den blauen Seiten der Lijst van Viswateren aufgeführt. An ihnen darf man ohne zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein angeln, wenn man einem Anglerverein des Verbandes angehört. Mitglieder eines anderen Verbandes müssen eine zusätzliche Erlaubnis (ggf. zusätzlicher VISpas, Tages- oder Wochenerlaubnisschein, sofern möglich) erwerben. 
Die ('privaten') Vereinsgewässer sind auf den roten Seiten der Lijst van Viswateren aufgeführt. Sie sind nur den Vereinsmitgliedern des entsprechenden Angelvereins vorbehalten. An ihnen darf nur geangelt werden wenn man Vereinsmitglied ist, oder man einen Erlaubnisschein (Vergunning) dieses Angelvereins besitzt. 

Dementsprechend müsste doch ein gültiger Vispas mit Lijst van de Viswateren reichen, oder??? (Die meisten Polder um Medemblik stehen auf den weißen Seiten!)

Gruß, seeyou


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Nein, reicht nicht! Offene Gewässer sind m. E. nur die für die Berufsschifffahrt freigegebenen Gewässer. Du brauchst für die Gewässer um Medemblick definitiv zu Deinem Vispas aus dem Süden den Vispas für POS. 

Du kannst aber auch per E-Mail bei  info@pos-sportvisserij.nl oder bei kamman@sportvisserijnederland.nl nachfragen. Die 25 € für den zusätzlichen Vispas sind auf jeden Fall billiger als eine Strafe.


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nein, reicht nicht! Offene Gewässer sind m. E. nur die für die Berufsschifffahrt freigegebenen Gewässer. Du brauchst für die Gewässer um Medemblick definitiv zu Deinem Vispas aus dem Süden den Vispas für POS.



Das ist Lötzinn. Insofern die Gewässer in der Landelijke Lijst (weiße Seiten) aufgeführt sind, ist ein VISpas, egal von welchem Verband, ausreichend.


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

@gimli

Zahlst Du die Strafen? Zumindest sind die Gewässer als POS Gewässer ausgewiesen ( http://www.pos-sportvisserij.nl/upload/documents/Lijst_van_viswateren_2007_2008_extra_druk.pdf S. 10/11).

Was sollen wir uns darüber streiten, Anfrage bei VVV oder der Politie im Angelgebiet verschafft schnell Klarheit.

Die Gebühren für den landesweiten Vispas, sofern doppelt oder dreifach angefallen, bekommt man über das Formular Dubbele Afdracht (Button unten links) auf http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=740&taal=nl-NL#
zurück.


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*



> Insofern die Gewässer in der Landelijke Lijst (weiße Seiten) aufgeführt sind, ist ein VISpas, egal von welchem Verband, ausreichend.



Ich will weder darüber streiten, noch sonst etwas. Was in meinem Quote zu lesen ist, *ist Fakt*. Es ist von der *Landelijke Lijst* die Rede. Nicht von der POS-Liste!

Man sollte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Die POS-Liste ist eine *Zusatzliste*, die man bekommt, wenn man einem Verein der Federatien Noordwest Nederland, Goi - und Eenmland e.o. und Randmeren angehört und POS (inter*P*rovinciale *O*rganisatie *S*portvisserij) ist die Bezeichnung für den Zusammenschluß dieser 3 Einzelverbände.


----------



## seeyou (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*

Also ist die POS Liste eine Zusatzliste mit noch zusätzlichen Angelgewässern. oder. Mit der Landlijke Lijst kann ich dann "nur" die dort aufgeführtem Gewässer beangeln. Das wäre sinnvoll. hab ichs nun gerafft?#q seeyou


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Wervershoof am See ?*



> hab ichs nun gerafft?


JA!#6


----------

